# Problème AppleTalk/localTalk



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2013)

Y a-t-il un docteur spécialiste de ces questions obsolètes dans la salle ?

Voici l'énoncé du problème : je veux mettre mes trois vieux tromblons en réseau, grâce à la générosité de deux de nos membres, je dispose de toute l'infrastructure matérielle pour pouvoir le faire, mais il reste un problème sur lequel je bute depuis pas mal de temps : si le PowerBook 190 (Mac OS 7.5.5) et le Duo 230 (Mac OS 7.1) se voient très bien à travers le réseau, le 1400 (Mac OS 7.6.1), lui, rien à faire. Que ce soit en AppleTalk "classique" ou en TCP/IP, il reste indéfectiblement isolé.

Par ailleurs, je cherche aussi à le relier à mon Pismo (Mac OS 9.2.2) via le port infra-rouge, et là aussi, bernique. J'ai bien l'infra-rouge en option dans le TdB AppleTalk, mais pas dans celui de TCP/IP, et en AppleTalk, aucun des deux ne voit l'autre.

Comme le fait de pouvoir activer (à des moments différents) ces deux liaisons me permettrait d'établir une passerelle entre mes antiquités (toutes dépourvues de lecteur CD, disquettes only) et les autres machines de mon réseau en utilisant le Pismo comme intermédiaire (quand il n'est pas sous 9.2.2, il est sous 10.4.11).

Pour l'instant, le seul indice que j'ai trouvé, c'est un message m'informant que le 1400 étant un PPC, il ne pouvait pas utiliser AppleTalk classique, et qu'il devait passer par Open Transport, Open Transport est activé sur le 1400 (ainsi que sur le Pismo), mais ça ne m'a pas avancé ni pour la liaison IR, ni pour celle via LocalTalk.

Donc je lance cet appel à ceux d'entre vous qui ont déjà réussi à mettre en uvre, l'une ou l'autre ou (mieux) les deux types de liaisons réseau ci dessus évoqué.


----------



## matacao (19 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Sur mes performa j'avais réussit a faire une liaison TCP/IP avec mon tournesol grâce a timbuktu. J'avais déjà eu ce type de problèmes a l'époque mais je me rappelle plus exactement comment j'avais fait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2013)

Bon, je vois que ça n'est pas très clair pour tout le monde, alors, je résume en quelques mots. J'ai deux problèmes, tous deux uniquement "logiciels", pour le matos, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut :

1) Mettre deux Mac "68K", l'un sous Mac OS 7.1 et l'autre sous 7.5.5, qui sont déjà en réseau "LocalTalk" entre eux, en réseau (toujours "LocalTalk") avec un troisième, un "PPC" sous système 7.6.1.

2) Mettre en réseau (séparément, pas en même temps) ce même Mac PPC sous 7.6.1 avec mon Pismo (G3 sous 9.2.2) via IrDa (infra-rouge).

Le but de l'opération étant d'établir, via mon PowerBook 1400 une passerelle indirecte entre mes Mac sous OS X (Le Pismo n'est pas toujours sous 9.2.2, la plupart du temps, il est sous Tiger) et mes vieux PB qui sont tous dépourvus de lecteur de CD (marre de devoir passer par 20 ou 25 disquettes pour la moindre installation de logiciel). Pour plus de détail sur le problème, reportez vous à mon premier post.


----------



## Invité (20 Février 2013)

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre.
le 230-190-1400 sont tous les trois en appletalk via le câble et le port idoine, mais le 1400 ne voit pas les autres et n'est pas détecté par eux ?
tu veux relier le Pismo et le 1400 en IR ?

A titre indicatif, je relie mon 230 ou le Classic II (quand il était fonctionnel) avec le StarMax (603ev mais G3 maintenant) en Appletalk. Pas de soucis je peux écrire sur ou depuis le StarMax sur les 68k
Je relie le StarMax (carte Ethernet/PCI) à n'importe quel Mac du réseau <10.6
Bon après il faut encore relier du <10.6 au 10.7, mais ce n'est ni le propos ni le soucis


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre.
> le 230-190-1400 sont tous les trois en appletalk via le câble et le port idoine, mais le 1400 ne voit pas les autres et n'est pas détecté par eux ?



Exactly. D'après ce qu'on m'a dit sur un autre forum, ça viendrait peut-être des versions d'OT que j'emploie (1.1.1 sur le 1400, 1.1 sur le 190 et rien sur le 230). Dès que j'ai un moment aujourd'hui, je passe les trois sous OT 1.1.2, pour voir.



Invité a dit:


> tu veux relier le Pismo et le 1400 en IR ?



Vi, à savoir que pour le Pismo, je le démarre en 9.2.2 pour faire ça (et que le 1400 ne sert pas de passerelle directe, il est soit avec les "vieux", soit avec le Pismo.

En fait, une autre hypothèse que j'ai envisagé, serait que le port série et le port IrDa du 1400 soient morts tous les deux, mais là, je ne sais pas comment le vérifier.


----------



## Invité (21 Février 2013)

Tu as besoin d'OT pour tes vieux ?
Perso, je n'ai ni sur le Classic ni sur le 230, mais c'est une liaison simple, sans boitier, peut être que ça fait la différence ?

Pour l'IR, j'ai vu sur McTracker que ce ne sont pas les mêmes versions, sont-elles compatibles ?

J'ai vu qu'il y a une baie sur 1400, tu ne peux pas y coller un adaptateur Ethernet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Tu as besoin d'OT pour tes vieux ?
> Perso, je n'ai ni sur le Classic ni sur le 230, mais c'est une liaison simple, sans boitier, peut être que ça fait la différence ?



Ben le 190 et le 230 s'en passent très bien, mais le 1400, c'est un PPC, donc avec lui, adieu "AppleTalk classique", OT indispensable. J'ai essayé (juste avec le 190 et le 1400) avec OT 1.1.2 installé sur les deux, rien à faire, ils ne se voient pas. Bon, peut-être mon réglage TCP-IP n'était-il pas le bon. j'essaierais avec le réglage manuel.



Invité a dit:


> Pour l'IR, j'ai vu sur McTracker que ce ne sont pas les mêmes versions, sont-elles compatibles ?



Oui, mais en principe, le Pismo doit être capable de s'abaisser au niveau du 1400, c'est juste une question de vitesse, et vu qu'il n'y a pas de TdB pour la régler, j'en déduis que ça doit se faire automatiquement !



Invité a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'il y a une baie sur 1400, tu ne peux pas y coller un adaptateur Ethernet ?



Ben nan, vu que je n'en ai pas, et que ça devient difficile à trouver, le PCMCIA, ça se fait rare, depuis qu'ils l'ont remplacé par l'Express Card ! (d'ailleurs, je pourrais aussi en mettre un au 190, il n'y a que le 230 qui en soit dépourvu, de port PCMCIA, mais faudrait les trouver &#8230; En plus avec des pilotes compatibles Mac OS 7.x).


----------



## Invité (21 Février 2013)

J'avais pas le temps à midi, mais là j'ai lancé le StarMax.
Je pensais ne pas avoir OT activé mais c'est faux, je croyais qu'il y avait un TdB OT, faux encore ! 

Donc chez moi tout fonctionne, mais pas d'OT sur les vieux (7.6.1), et OT + toutes les extensions liées à OT (serial arbitrator etc&#8230 sur le StarMax en 9.1.
La version d'OT est la 2.7.6


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> J'avais pas le temps à midi, mais là j'ai lancé le StarMax.
> Je pensais ne pas avoir OT activé mais c'est faux, je croyais qu'il y avait un TdB OT, faux encore !
> 
> Donc chez moi tout fonctionne, mais pas d'OT sur les vieux (7.6.1), et OT + toutes les extensions liées à OT (serial arbitrator etc) sur le StarMax en 9.1.
> La version d'OT est la 2.7.6



Ben en fait, ce n'est pas la version du système, qui rend OT indispensable, c'est le processeur, les 68K n'en ont pas besoin (sauf s'ils veulent user de TCP_IP), mais il est indispensable pour les PPC.

J'ai passé le 190 sous OT, ça ne l'empêche pas de communiquer avec le 230 qui en est démuni, mais ne lui permet pas de communiquer avec le 1400. Plus j'avance, plus je me dis que le 1400 a de gros problèmes côté com, je finis par penser que son port com et son IrDa sont H.S.

Le problème c'est que ces machines n'ont pas d'A.H.T., et j'ai bien une application de contrôle, mais faut que je vérifie, je pense qu'elle ne vaut que pour les 68K.


----------



## Invité (22 Février 2013)

TechTool Pro (vieille version) ne faisait pas cette vérif ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2013)

Pas que je sache. J'ai testé avec Apple Personal Diagnostic (l'ancêtre d'AHT), il ne trouve rien, mais je ne pense pas qu'il teste les E/S. De toute façon, même l'AHT, il raterait un éléphant dans un couloir, sur mon iBook, il ne détecte pas d'anomalie sur le Firewire alors que celui-ci est H.S.


----------



## Invité (22 Février 2013)

Je viens de lancer TechTool Pro 3.0.9 sur le StarMax.
Il peut tester l'Internet avec des pings et il peut tester le "network", l'AppleTalk à priori Local ou total


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Je viens de lancer TechTool Pro 3.0.9 sur le StarMax.
> Il peut tester l'Internet avec des pings et il peut tester le "network", l'AppleTalk à priori Local ou total



Ben oui, ça je sais, mais s'il ne trouve rien, il ne saura pas me dire si ça vient du port série mort, du fait que le câble réseau n'est pas branché, ou du fait qu'il manque un élément logiciel pour que ça fonctionne !


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2013)

Sais pas, comme ça fonctionne chez moi.
Je pensais que ça pourrait donner une piste


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Sais pas, comme ça fonctionne chez moi.
> Je pensais que ça pourrait donner une piste



Refais le test en débranchant le câble, tu sauras (moi, je ne peux pas, je n'ai pas de version "pré-X" de TTP.


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2013)

Si j'ai le temps, je branche le 230 et je fais les 2 tests


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2013)

Voilà ce qu'il voit : 
Avec le Duo branché et le partage activé sur les 2 ordis

Toutes zones Appletalk






Zones locales : (le Duo n'apparait pas sur le bureau, le partage est en cours)






câble débranché

toutes zones :






zones locales :






A priori ça permet quand même de savoir si : l'AFPServer est lancé 

s'il trouve quelque chose après le câble


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> A priori ça permet quand même de savoir si : l'AFPServer est lancé
> 
> s'il trouve quelque chose après le câble



Vi, mais ça ne dit pas pourquoi s'il ne trouve rien, mais je pense que vu que mon problème ne vient pas du câblage, il ne peut venir que du port série, ou d'un élément logiciel qui m'échappe complètement (vu qu'en première analyse, les configs du 1400 et du 190 sont identiques aux N° de version d'une partie des éléments du aux versions système différentes (7.6.1 et 7.5.5, quoi qu'OT 1.1.2 ait supprimé une bonne partie de ces différences).

Par ailleurs, pour l'IRTalk, bien qu'il soit sélectionné dans le TdB AppleTalk, il ne m'est pas proposé dans TCP/IP, va falloir que je désosse la bête pour voir tout ça de près (des fois que les ports serie et IR soient sur des cartes filles avec un défaut de contact).


----------



## Invité (24 Février 2013)

Ben tu pourrais voir si les services sont lancés non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Ben tu pourrais voir si les services sont lancés non ?



Oui, mais ça, je le vois déjà en ouvrant le sélecteur, d'où ma suspicion d'une défaillance matérielle ! Cela dit, le problème de toute façon c'est que je n'ai pas de version de TTP tournant sous Mac OS 7.x !


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2013)

J'espère que tu vas t'en sortir Pascal? Je ne peux pas regarder, tous mon vieux matos est encore encartonné. Mais je me souviens que je n'avais aucun soucis en AppleTalk entre des Mac 68k. Avec le Starmax (Invité ça me fou un coup de cafard à chaque fois que tu en parles, quand je pense à cette super machine que j'avais gonflé au top de l'époque), j'ai du le faire une ou deux fois, et ça marchait, mais j'ai oublié. Avec la Presto+ de mon LCI, j'ai de l'Ethernet en RJ45, donc hyoer facile de transférer. Il n'existe aucune carte Ethernet pour tes machines ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> J'espère que tu vas t'en sortir Pascal? Je ne peux pas regarder, tous mon vieux matos est encore encartonné. Mais je me souviens que je n'avais aucun soucis en AppleTalk entre des Mac 68k. Avec le Starmax (Invité ça me fou un coup de cafard à chaque fois que tu en parles, quand je pense à cette super machine que j'avais gonflé au top de l'époque), j'ai du le faire une ou deux fois, et ça marchait, mais j'ai oublié. Avec la Presto+ de mon LCI, j'ai de l'Ethernet en RJ45, donc hyoer facile de transférer. Il n'existe aucune carte Ethernet pour tes machines ?



Ben en fait, le matos réseau que j'ai (deux postes en LocalTalk ou trois postes en PhoneTalk) est vérifié, entre le PowerBook 190 et le Duo 230, aucun problème, ils se "voient" quels que soient les éléments utilisés pour les relier (à la seule exception d'un des câbles RJ11, mais j'en ai plusieurs). Le problème, c'est je pense le port série du 1400 qui doit-être H.S. L'ennui, c'est que dans ce genre de situation, on est plus souvent en présence d'un contrôleur "out" que d'une soudure qui a lâché. À l'occasion, je le démonterais complètement pour être sûr, mais je n'y crois guère. Reste l'infra-rouge, là, je ne sais pas si c'est aussi une panne ou non, mais ce qui me chagrine, c'est que même si je sélectionne le port IrDa dans le TdB AppleTalk, seul le port série est dispo dans le TdB TCP-IP, ce qui rend toute communication impossible avec mon Pismo !

Par contre, si quelqu'un a un lecteur de CD pour cette machine qui ne lui sert pas, là, je suis preneur (j'ai la version "disquettes only").

Un point satisfaisant quand même : la batterie, qui ne tenait même plus assez longtemps pour finir de démarrer l'ordi quand je l'ai eu, après deux coups de l'application d'Apple (Entretien de la batterie) dont un qui a planté avant la fin, elle est repassée à 25-30 mn d'autonomie. je repasse un troisième coup, pour voir si on peut encore améliorer (bien que l'intérêt principal de cette batterie soit de ne pas avoir à retaper la date à chaque mise en route de la machine).


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2013)

Et tu n'as pas un DD SCSI avec l'adaptateur HDI-30 ? Ca aide bien ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Et tu n'as pas un DD SCSI avec l'adaptateur HDI-30 ? Ca aide bien ça



Hélas non, l'adaptateur, j'en avais deux du temps où j'avais les WallStreet, mais je les ai donné lorsque j'ai remplacé le Wallstreet 266 par le Pismo, quant à mon dernier disque dur SCSI, il remonte à l'époque de mon SE30 &#8230; Ma fille de 16 ans et demi n'était pas encore née 

Cela dit, je confirme que pour la batterie, le miracle a bien eu lieu, après un nouveau passage de "entretien de la batterie", qui est arrivé normalement à son terme, cette fois ci, je viens de la vider de nouveau : elle a tenu 40 minutes, de 16H42 à 17H22 (mais elle s'est mise sur la "réserve" au bout de 10 mn (baisse de la luminosité pour l'économiser)). J'espère que le calibrage fera décaler tout ça, curieusement, lorsque l'ordi s'est mis en veille, la jauge, dans la barre des réglage indiquait qu'il lui restait encore 75% de sa charge (6 barres sur 8). J'espère que les batteries au nickel se calibrent comme celles au lithium (charger entièrement puis décharger jusqu'à la mise en veille forcée, et re-brancher et recharger à 100% en une seule fois) ?


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2013)

Hé bé ... tu comprends pourquoi moi j'ai trois DD SCSI externe plus des disques en spare


----------

